# Strength Wars: Powerlifter vs Strongman II



## NbleSavage (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 28, 2016)

I see me and Pillar getting drunk before we try that.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 28, 2016)

That was a good one, weight and rep range were tough.

Commentator stole some of the winners glory though with his last comment. "xyz was stronger but zyx was fitter" Nope, you win he loses should have been the only thing he said. Enjoyable watch nonetheless.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 28, 2016)

Damn you just don't quit. Wtf 
Some people are born for this and some just aren't.


----------



## BlueLabel (Jan 29, 2016)

I feel it could go either way any day.. If on same level


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Jan 29, 2016)

Absolutely hooked on these vids.. Strong lads, that's for sure..


----------



## Fruity (Jan 30, 2016)

the Powerlifter lives in the same city as me, and the strong man comes from the same country as me.. Coincidence?


----------



## Fruity (Jan 31, 2016)

Why would the Ref even say the Strongman was stronger then the Powerlifter? He evidently wasn't.


----------



## curtisvill (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks, I live this series.


----------

